# Persian: always having a ready answer



## seitt

Greetings,

Today an interesting word came up – its English equivalent was ‘always having a ready answer (no matter what question you ask him)’.

It sounded like ‘تازه‌جواب’ – can that be?

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## marrish

Hi,

For me your perception makes sense and we use it in this way, although this usage means a person having come up with an answer to any question being asked, however considering you ask questions in colloquial Iranian Persian my answer has to be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Alfaaz

(Have very little knowledge of Farsi, so the answer is based on usage in Urdu...)

Isn't it haazir jawaab for a person "always having answer ready" ?

حاضِر جَواب : ready with an answer or reply;  ready-witted, pert 

haazir jawaabi: the trait of being haazir jawaab.....



> تازه‌ جواب


That would be "fresh answer"..............? or maybe I haven't come across this usage yet! It could also make sense, probably, considering the meaning of taazah....


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> (Have very little knowledge of Farsi, so the answer is based on usage in Urdu...)
> 
> Isn't it haazir jawaab for a person "always having answer ready" ?
> 
> حاضِر جَواب : ready with an answer or reply;  ready-witted, pert
> 
> haazir jawaabi: the trait of being haazir jawaab.....
> 
> 
> That would be "fresh answer"..............? or maybe I haven't come across this usage yet! It could also make sense, probably, considering the meaning of taazah....


Taking the risk of mixing up the theme languages, let me state that حاضر جباب or حاضر جوابی has only positive connotations in Urdu.


----------



## searcher123

As *Alfaaz* answered, you heard حاضر جواب. Albeit there is an accurater translation to your sentence too:

always having a ready answer (no matter what question you ask him)
هميشه يه جواب ﴿براي گفتن﴾ توي آستينش داره


----------



## seitt

Many thanks to you all for some excellent contributions.

Correction: accurater > more accurate

Why? Because, in general, only adjectives of one syllable (fat/big/nice) take –er in the comparative and –est in the superlative:
nice – nicer – nicest etc.

Longer adjectives must take ‘more’ and ‘most’:
exquisite – more exquisite – most exquisite 

Some adjectives of two syllables with a short second syllable (you can almost think of them as having 1½ syllables) take –er and –est:
pretty – prettier - prettiest


----------



## searcher123

> Correction: accurater > more accurate


Really thanks. I always was in doubt about which one is correct: "accurater" or "more accurate"?.

Also your description was very informative too.

Oh! and one more question please. What about "far"? I have seen you have used it too. For example can I use something such as "far accurate", please?


----------



## seitt

You are most welcome, dear friend.

Re ‘far’, my understanding is that it's usually translated by ‘بمراتب’ or simply by ‘خیلی’ in Persian.

An example: in Cuba an average pair of shoes costs one dollar, one-and-a-half dollars in Mexico and a hundred dollars in the USA.

So: In Mexico, shoes are more expensive than in Cuba, but in the USA they are FAR more expensive than in either Cuba or Mexico.


----------



## searcher123

I see. Thanks to your kindness.


----------



## seitt

You're most welcome.

NB It's "Thanks FOR your kindness."


----------



## searcher123

Thanks a lot.

 Every time I'm using "to", the correct is "for" and every time I'm using "for", the correct is "to"!. Some times ago, I was thinking I should use "to", so I told myself: "oh boy! surely it is wrong again!" and I used "for" instead of that. But you corrected me again and told me that was "to"!   

My dear God! Put "to" and "for" exactly the same and erase one of them as soon as possible, please! Amen!


----------



## seitt

You're welcome - when you learn a word why don't you make sure you learn any prepositions that go with it at the same time?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> You're welcome - when you learn a word why don't you make sure you learn any prepositions that go with it at the same time?



Well, because always they are not the same in English and the meaning is not so different in Persian!

For example I can point to "to you" and "for you". As you educated me previously, "to" mean براي (that many times is the same as بابت) and "for" mean "به خاطر". But many times the meaning of these two are the same in Persian!. For example:

از لطفتون ممنونم = بابت/به خاطر لطفتون ممنونم

Now, which one I should use? "Thanks to your kindness" (بابت لطفتون ممنونم) or "Thanks for your kindness" (به خاطر لطفتون ممنونم)? I selected "to" because not only the pronunciation of "thanks to" is nicer to me, but also I have heard "thanks to" much more that "thanks for"! But I was wrong again .


----------



## seitt

Oh, I see – indeed, it is difficult.

Might it help if I say this? Try memorizing the following: ‘to give thanks TO a person FOR a thing’.


----------



## searcher123

Surely that is a valuable guide. Thank you so much.


----------

